# roxio easy media creator 9



## duduc (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello Everyone
When i want to burn file using media creator 9 this is error i get
failed to start image writing
operation Error while burning image
80004003 error while aborting

Is there any option to fix this one?
Really appreciate your time
thanks a lot


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Try saving as a disk image file and then copying onto dvd using disk copy ..... I got this from Roxio support forums ....

http://forums.support.roxio.com/index.php?showtopic=17497


----------

